# ASX 200 index warrants or options?



## joe2000 (10 April 2007)

Hi,
I currently hold STW that tracks the ASX200. I would like to get a leverage using options or warrants. I would thank you if you could recommend me an option or warrant that tracks this index. 

Thank you


----------



## >Apocalypto< (11 April 2007)

*Re: ASX200 index warrants or options*



joe2000 said:


> Hi,
> I currently hold STW that tracks the ASX200. I would like to get a leverage using options or warrants. I would thank you if you could recommend me an option or warrant that tracks this index.
> 
> Thank you




Not sure what you mean by STW?

But you can trade options over the xjo ASX200 with most brokers. With Sanford I know for a fact you can.

Pacific Continental - offer CFD's over the ASX200 $1 per point.

IG offer CFD's over the ASX200 market hours combined with there fair value of the SPI out of market hours.


----------



## professor_frink (11 April 2007)

*Re: ASX200 index warrants or options*



Trade_It said:


> Not sure what you mean by STW?
> 
> But you can trade options over the xjo ASX200 with most brokers. With Sanford I know for a fact you can.
> 
> ...




Trade_It,  STW is the ETF for the ASX200(XJO).

Joe2000, you can trade options over the XJO if you want. Like TI said, any broker that offers options, will offer options on the index.

Cheers


----------

